# AutoCAD 2010 problems installing on Windows 7



## ollieollieollie (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi All

I'm having a problem installing AutoCAD 2010 32bit on my Windows 7 64bit laptop. I've downloaded the file and i've changed my setup.exe file to run in Windows Vista. When I go to install the file it gets to the initial screen but when I go to install the program I have an error message saying i have an incompable OS or the program won't run on my OS. 

On the AutoCAD website it says the program will run in Windows 7. Please let me know how I can change this. And if I need to change my 64bit OS to a 32bit OS is there a way I can do this easily?

Many thanks


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there, welcome to the board!

This is a question more suited to the publishers of AutoCAD. We can't speak of their program's compatibilities. I would look to their website, which has some specific information on this exact issue...

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?siteID=123112&id=14056350&linkID=9240617
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?siteID=123112&id=14056444&linkID=9240617

I'd recommend starting there.


----------



## ollieollieollie (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I tryed the AutoCAD website and the support wasn't great. It just said AutoCAD 2010 is compatible with Windows 7 but did not elaborate. I havent run setup without compatibility mode, i wouldn't know how to be honest. I will check the link out though because it sounds like something which might help. 
Thank you


----------

